# IPV6



## SanBenedetto (7. Juli 2010)

Wo kann man das neue IPV6 Internet kaufen/herunterladen?

lg


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2010)

Moin,



SanBenedetto hat gesagt.:


> Wo kann man das neue IPV6 Internet kaufen/herunterladen?



Häää 

Schau mal hier :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
http://www.heise.de/netze/artikel/IPv6-fuer-kleine-Netze-221783.html

BTW: diese Antwort gilt gleichermaßen für alle von Dir erstellten Threads ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SanBenedetto (7. Juli 2010)

Was heißt BTW und Thread?
kannst du bitte Deutsch mit mir reden! und nicht immer diese Computer-freak sprache!
Danke aber für die Links!
lg


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2010)

eine kurze Google-Suche hilft hier schnell weiter:

BTW: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abkürzungen_(Netzjargon)#B
Thread: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_(Internet)

;-] 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

BTW = by the way, übrigens

Thread = Thema mit Diskussionsbeiträgen

Und unterlasse bitte zukünftig das mehrfache Eröffnen eines Themas in den unterschiedlichen Forenbereichen - vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Und unterlasse bitte zukünftig das mehrfache Eröffnen eines Themas in den unterschiedlichen Forenbereichen - vielen Dank!



das hatte ich mit meinem subtilen Humor ausdrücken wollen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SanBenedetto (7. Juli 2010)

Ok Danke!!

ja, unterlasse ich!

lg


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> das hatte ich mit meinem subtilen Humor ausdrücken wollen


Und ich hab humorlos darum gebeten, damit die "Message" unmißverständlich ankommt ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> humorlos



Das wiederum hatte ich mich nicht getraut 

LG
Klaus


----------



## MasterJM (15. Juli 2010)

Dann ist ja alles geklärt und ich mache mal dicht hier.

Gruss


----------

